# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  pascal lớp 11!

## ocean123

các bác cho em 1 số bài tập cơ bản về xâu cho em tập làm đc không, tại vì em chưa có tài liệu.Nếu có lời giải luôn càng tốt.
Nhớ là bài tập cơ bản thôi đó nha.khó quá chưa làm đc đâu.

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

Nhập 1 xâu, xử lý các vấn đề cơ bản sau:
- Xóa các khoảng trắng thừa (trước, trong và cuối xâu);
- Trích lọc các kí tự in hoa, in thường, số, xuất kết quả.
- Tìm từ, xóa, thay thế, chèn từ mới vào xâu.
- Xâu đối xứng.
- Tính tổng các chữ SỐ có trong xâu.
- Thống kê số chữ, số câu có trong xâu.

----------


## toiyeucota1992

1,2,3,4,6 làm đc rồi, bài 5 có cách giải ko?post lên luôn đi

----------


## quanghuyz2007

Câu 5 thiếu, đúng phải là tổng chữ số có trong xâu. Đánh máy sót!

----------


## cokhinao

chuẩn hóa họ tên này , xâu ghép này , cho 1 xâu rồi thêm vào kí tự để nó thành dx này ,... ui nhiều lắm . 
Nếu bạn muốn tìm thì chỉ cần search mấy bài cũ trong box là thấy ngay . Tất cả đều có cách giải khá chi tiết . Bạn chịu khó chút nhé !

*Chúc bạn học tốt !*

----------


## luongha83p2

Bạn có thể tham khảo các bài tập trong SGK11 và các bài tâp sau đây:
Bài 1. Nhập vào 1 xâu gồm các chữ cái in thường và in hoa. Đưa ra màn hình các chữ cái in thường trong xâu.
Bài 2. Nhập vào 1 xâu gồm các chữ cái in thường và chữ số. Đếm xem có bao nhiêu chữ cái in thường xuất hiện trong dãy.
Bài 3. Nhập vào 1 xâu gồm các chữ cái in thường. Đưa ra màn hình xâu dưới dạng in hoa.
Bài 4. Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 xâu bất kì gồm các kí tự chữ cái in hoa. In ra màn hình số lượng các kí tự khác nhau xuất hiện trong xâu.
Bài 5. Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 xâu bất kì, cho biết xâu có bao nhiêu từ. ( Mỗi từ là một dãy kí tự khác trống liên tiếp nhau)
Bài 6. Viết chương trình nhập vào một xâu bất kì gồm các kí tự từ ‘A’ đến ‘Z’, in ra màn hình xâu sau khi đã xoá bỏ tất cả các kí tự ‘A’.
Bài 7. Viết chương trình nhập vào 1 xâu bất kì gồm các kí tự từ ‘A’ đến ‘Z’, in ra màn hình xâu sau khi đã thay thế tất cả các kí tự ‘A’ thành kí tự ‘a’.

----------


## khamnamkhoa

Bạn vào ebook.Mình có post một bài để download ebook giải tất cả các bài trong sgk.Chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## camtuseotop1

mấy bác giỏi qá post bài lên dùm em cái

----------


## shakira

> mấy bác giỏi qá post bài lên dùm em cái


trong box đã có khá nhiều bài rồi bạn ạ ! Chịu khó search chút là thấy ngay thôi mà .

_chúc bạn học tốt !_

----------


## thanhdung0906

> 1,2,3,4,6 làm đc rồi, bài 5 có cách giải ko?post lên luôn đi


Bài số 5:


```
 
program tong_chu_so;
uses crt;
var a:string;
    i,tong:byte;
begin
        clrscr;
        writeln('Nhap xau: ');readln(a);
        tong:=0
        for i:=1 to length(a) do
             begin
                     if a[i]=['1'..'9'] then tong:=tong+a[i];
             end;
        writeln('Tong cac chu so co trong xau: ',tong);
        readln
end.
```

----------


## handucquan

Cho 2 xâu s1, s2. Hãy tìm xem có thể có cách nào để lấy một số phần tử trong xâu 1 (không cần liền lạc cũng được) để được xâu 2 hay không? (theo thứ tự không được đổi). Nếu không có in 0, ngược lại in ra các ký tự loại bỏ trong s1.

----------

